# cactus bloom



## aoposton (Jul 14, 2015)

Made it out this morning before it closes up for the day.




macro20 by AoPoe, on Flickr


----------



## baturn (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## knswee (Jul 14, 2015)

That is really a beautiful photo.

ken


----------

